# newbie troubles with Paph Philippinense in bloom



## Jenny L (Jul 27, 2019)

I brought a Paph philippinense from Ten Shin Orchids at show last year. I managed to get her to bloom but I’m having some leaf tip die back. Starts yellow, then browns all the way to base. This will be the third leaf she has lost. I have her in sphagnum moss in a DIY self watering pot with a layer of bark on top to stop algae. She is about 1.5 foot away from a south west window where she gets filtered light and some fresh air. Temp 65 low 75 high (max 80-85 a few times/year). I use distilled water and balanced fertilizer (7-8-6) at half strength when I remember (about once/month). I'm scared to over fertilize so I've been erring on the side of caution. I flush the pot once per month and recently added a little oyster shell on top of the bark. I never allow her to dry out. I've also noticed some discoloration of other leaves (shown in 3rd pic). 

What am I doing wrong? I have a Paph rothschildianum that's doing exactly the same thing, however my Paphiopedilum Johanna Burkhardt is fine. All three are kept the same way, only difference is location with Paph Johanna Burkhardt getting least light. Only one in bloom is P. Philippinense. All three were a bit 'abused' in that I tried them first in semi-hydro before moving them to moss so they were each repotted twice last year.

I'd love to get more Paphs but want to make sure that I don't end up killing them all so any comments and suggestions greatly appreciated! My idea is calcium deficiency.....
Thank you!


----------



## troy (Jul 27, 2019)

The trek from ten shin, from taiwan I think through customs stop all the way here is very strenuous on a plant specially in bloom, the plant is using the energy from lower leaves to support flowering... you could cut the spike to let the plant recover or let 1 flower open then cut it or let it completely flower and lose the plant..your choice


----------



## Jenny L (Jul 27, 2019)

troy said:


> The trek from ten shin, from taiwan I think through customs stop all the way here is very strenuous on a plant specially in bloom, the plant is using the energy from lower leaves to support flowering... you could cut the spike to let the plant recover or let 1 flower open then cut it or let it completely flower and lose the plant..your choice


Thanks for the reply Troy! I’m inclined to agree with you. However my Rothschildianum is behaving the same way and that was brought in person from a local grower so no transport. So that makes me think it’s something in my environment....


----------

